# ungroomed photo



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

All groomed up now! My hair is shaved but slowly is growing back now.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

can not see the photo


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

finally got a photo up for you whimsy!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Still not seeing a photo Olivia.


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

awww...do you see a photo for my avatar? 
thank you for your response Marinagirl


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

how did you put your doggies photo on here? 
I guess I better ask someone to help me.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I can see your Avatar picture. Steps to add a photo to your signature:

1. Go to User Cp.
2. Select Edit Signature in the left nav.
3. Go to Signature Picture and click Browse to locate image from your computer, then click Upload.

Are you trying to upload pictures from an iPad? I think some people have problems doing that, especially when trying to upload multiple pictures. I upload photos from my PC laptop and occasionally from an iPhone.


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you Marinagirl I'm using an old desk top. I will have to give that a try as you say.


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

awww I did it marinagirl!! Thanks 
See you can teach an old dog new tricks!


----------

